# Alligator found in backyard pool



## News Bot (Jul 9, 2009)

*Published:* 09-Jul-09 05:18 AM
*Source:* NEWS.com.au via NEWS.com.au

RESIDENTS of north Miami suburb tied a 2.44m alligator to a tree using an extension cord after the reptile made its way into their swimming pool.

*Read More...*


----------



## Inspiration (Jul 17, 2009)

It's funny how they think that's a big reptile, and seem even scared of them :lol:

I wonder what these same people would have thought had they entered the pool where a large estuarine crocodile had made its way :shock: (I think that was Cairns, but not too sure)


----------

